# Alarm light stays on all the time..



## yoshiki2 (Dec 7, 2009)

last week my remote control couldn't open my car anymore.. i thought it was a bettery problem.. bought new one yesterday.. replaced it but it would still not open my car.. and I see the alarm light on (all the time) when the car is closed... any ideas?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try reprogramming the keyfob. If you search you'll find the instructions - either here or google.


----------



## yoshiki2 (Dec 7, 2009)

So.. whenever i replace the battery on my remote.. I need to reprogram it?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

yoshiki2 said:


> So.. whenever i replace the battery on my remote.. I need to reprogram it?


No. you said it wasn't working before you changed the battery so I just suggested programming it. It might not fix the problem but it won't hurt to try it , it's free and only takes a few minutes so you have nothing to lose.


----------

